# Chinchilla Free To Good Home - Wakefield



## chinchilla123 (Jun 19, 2011)

Chinchilla Free To Good Home - Wakefield

This chinchilla was literally dumped on me, lovely and friendly but I have nowhere to put him in, no cage, nothing.

Need him gone tonight or tomorrow, friendly guy would make someone really good pet.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiya, have you contacted the chinchilla rescue in west yorkshire? I have details if you would like me to pass them along to you? x


----------

